# Family Guy 9/24/06: "Hell Comes to Quahog"



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

A couple of funnies, but an "eh" episode, AGAIN.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought it was one the best ever. There were some really good flashback sequences (Red Dawn the musical, Electric Company).

"Did I mention that the tank is a tank?"

"I'll take it"


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I must agree. The first two this season were sub-par (I'm being kind). This one had many moments. I even like the repetitive joke (Peter blowing a raspberry every time Meg's name was mentioned). Just one cringe moment (for me) when the tank ran over Joe's legs and Peter said he looked like a tube of toothpaste.



mwhip said:


> I thought it was one the best ever. There were some really good flashback sequences (Red Dawn the musical, Electric Company).
> 
> "Did I mention that the tank is a tank?"
> 
> "I'll take it"


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I loved the JUrissac(sp?) park bit. I saw the Caddy manager standing in front of the tank comeing a mile away (not who stood in front of it but someone standing in front of it)

Best episode this season but I don't think the other two are as bad you you guys think.


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> I loved the JUrissac(sp?) park bit.


I loved the stripes moment

I agree this is the best so far this season.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

how come you guys get mad when they make a refrence from 6 months ago but when they flash back to something from 30 years ago its ok


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> how come you guys get mad when they make a refrence from 6 months ago but when they flash back to something from 30 years ago its ok


I tried that reasoning on the Sulu/gay thing. Good luck.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Chunk & The Electric Company- A real 'Hey You Guys!' kind of show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Meh... for the first time in a long time I enjoyed the simpsons, american dad, AND ATHF (which might have been a re-run) significantly more than the family guy.

That said, I enjoyed the plot right out of the movie Tank


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I thought this was an ok episode. Picking on Wal*Mart gets over done, but it's still funny.

The Tank was funny too. I've wished many times that my vehicle was just that. The fun I'd have rolling over idiots in my way :up:


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Tank = greatness


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

It wasn't the best episode but let's face it, it's Family Guy. The worst episode of FG is still better than the best episode of the Simpson's (anymore anyway).  The part that had me laughing the most was Brian driving the tank looking like George Peppard from the A-Team with the cigar in his mouth.

I've started watching that old show again when I ride my excersise bike so those types of scenes were very fresh in my mind, making it even funnier.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

kbohip said:


> It wasn't the best episode but let's face it, it's Family Guy. The worst episode of FG is still better than the best episode of the Simpson's (anymore anyway).


Gotta disagree. If you replace "Simspons" with "Two and a half men" then I agree. But I think the simpsons have been much better this season and last season. And this season, even american dad has been better (oh god, did I just say that??)


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

kbohip said:


> The part that had me laughing the most was Brian driving the tank looking like George Peppard from the A-Team with the cigar in his mouth.


NOOOOOOO .. he wasn't being George Peppard, he was being the guy from Animal House! He drives the float at the end of the movie looking just like that.

I actually had to look up Mister Moose on Wikipedia because I knew the reference but couldn't place it.

The reason 30 year old references are OK but not 6 month ones is because the 30 year old ones are nostalgic for most of us. We chuckle at someone else remembering Captain Kangaroo, but everyone around just found out about Takei and it isn't interesting anymore. Maybe in 30 years~.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

but the show takes six months to draw.


----------



## Matunuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Did people notice the f-bomb during the Hummer scene? I have to be honest I think I missed it and only thought about it when I heard it was in there.

Here it is on YouTube (NOT SAFE FOR WORK!! -- that should be obvious but just in case)

Sadly, I don't have it saved anymore but was wondering if it went out over everyone's broadcast.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

warrenevans said:


> but the show takes six months to draw.


I don't know for sure, but that really seems to be an overly long estimate ...


----------



## Matunuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Found more about the F-word:



> Details of how it occurred were not available this morning (Monday), but somehow the use of the F-word during Sunday night's broadcast of The Family Guy got on the air in at least some markets. In other areas it was bleeped.


Did anyone hear it?


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Matunuck said:


> Found more about the F-word:
> 
> Did anyone hear it?


I'm pretty sure it was bleeped in the episode I recorded (which was off of KTTV out of LA - I love having the network's west coast feeds during football season!)

But I'll check it when I get home later today.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

kbohip said:


> The part that had me laughing the most was Brian driving the tank looking like George Peppard from the A-Team with the cigar in his mouth.
> 
> I've started watching that old show again when I ride my excersise bike so those types of scenes were very fresh in my mind, making it even funnier.


So THAT'S where that came from!! We were trying to figure out if that was an Animal House reference (D-Day in Flounder's brother's rebuilt car at the end) or maybe Patton. I was never a fan of the A-Team so maybe that's why I didn't get it.

Best episode of the season so far. I love ANYTIME Wal-Mart is lampooned (wasn't there a big issue in New England with Wal Mart moving in and there being protests)

Loved when they went to the USA Skating rink and the Mexi-skate was next store in a dilapodated adobe hut!!

The raspberry on Meg's name was funny for awhile, but overdone

I love any time Stewie and Brian team up to do ANYTHING

Loved Quagmire hitting on the girl from behind and she turns around and she's huge!!

Plunger nipples...


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

warrenevans said:


> but the show takes six months to draw.


I doubt that. That would mean each season takes 10-12 years to produce.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> So THAT'S where that came from!! We were trying to figure out if that was an Animal House reference (D-Day in Flounder's brother's rebuilt car at the end) or maybe Patton. I was never a fan of the A-Team so maybe that's why I didn't get it.


I think it was supposed to be D-Day. There's no real reason for Hannibal from A-Team to be driving a tank.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TheGreyOwl said:


> I doubt that. That would mean each season takes 10-12 years to produce.


Um, you really think they can only work on one episode at a time? 

I've heard anywhere from 6-10 months for both this show and The Simpsons. It doesn't mean that it actually takes that long to draw the show, but because of the process they use, it just takes that long to complete. First, they have to write the show, then (I think) the voice actors record their parts, then the stateside artists draw storyboards for each scene, then the entire thing is shipped to Korea and it's all hand drawn there. Once completed, it's sent back to the US and probably has to undergo edits and minor changes. The entire process takes time, and they've got several episodes in the pipeline at any one time, so it's not like they're focusing on one episode for the entire 6-10 months.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I love Family Guy!!!!


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

The F-Word was beeped here in Miami....

But still an above average episode


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

I guess I misunderstood what you had meant. I thought you meant they spent a whole six months doing nothing but working on a single episode. But I looked it up, and yes you're right. Actually, they claim 6-9 months per episode, and they work on about 12 episodes simultaneously. I wonder how South Park can have references that don't seem more than a few days old?



devdogaz said:


> Um, you really think they can only work on one episode at a time?
> 
> I've heard anywhere from 6-10 months for both this show and The Simpsons. It doesn't mean that it actually takes that long to draw the show, but because of the process they use, it just takes that long to complete. First, they have to write the show, then (I think) the voice actors record their parts, then the stateside artists draw storyboards for each scene, then the entire thing is shipped to Korea and it's all hand drawn there. Once completed, it's sent back to the US and probably has to undergo edits and minor changes. The entire process takes time, and they've got several episodes in the pipeline at any one time, so it's not like they're focusing on one episode for the entire 6-10 months.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

TheGreyOwl said:


> I guess I misunderstood what you had meant. I thought you meant they spent a whole six months doing nothing but working on a single episode. But I looked it up, and yes you're right. Actually, they claim 6-9 months per episode, and they work on about 12 episodes simultaneously. I wonder how South Park can have references that don't seem more than a few days old?


From what I understand the south park crew will work on a show until the morning of it. Since the animation is so simple they can do it pretty much on the fly.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

TheGreyOwl said:


> I guess I misunderstood what you had meant. I thought you meant they spent a whole six months doing nothing but working on a single episode. But I looked it up, and yes you're right. Actually, they claim 6-9 months per episode, and they work on about 12 episodes simultaneously. I wonder how South Park can have references that don't seem more than a few days old?


It takes them much less time to produce an episode because "the animation's all crappy." They scanned in the posterboard cut-outs and do all the animation on a computer, with a vast majority of actions and locations already set up. I think they only take about 3 weeks or so to produce, and they work on them right up until the day before they air. This allows them to make very recent references that can't be done using traditional animation techniques.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

WeBoat said:


> The F-Word was beeped here in Miami....


Went back and checked and it was bleeped here too. I guess I should have known ... I probably would have noticed had it gone through (especially once I watched the uncensored clip on YouTube).


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

TheGreyOwl said:


> I doubt that. That would mean each season takes 10-12 years to produce.


are they could draw more then one show at a time.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I downloaded the episode and the f-word was not beeped. I was very surprised to hear it.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned *"Tell the other bears what you saw here today."*


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

the f-word was beeped on my recording


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

:down: :down: :down: 

Season pass is on the brink...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Figaro said:


> :down: :down: :down:
> 
> Season pass is on the brink...


wow, my FG season pass will NEVER be on the brink. but to each his own


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Well after South Park confirmed what I had been saying about the show, the humor just died for me.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> wow, my FG season pass will NEVER be on the brink. but to each his own


same here. I will never delete FG


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't get all the hating here. I thought it was a funny ep. Maybe the bar is set higher with you guys but I enjoy almost every ep of FG.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, I don't watch this show, but this was too funny to not pass along... maybe it's old...
http://peter_griffin.isthe****.net


----------



## UnionBuster (Jun 7, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Well after South Park confirmed what I had been saying about the show, the humor just died for me.


Eh?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

UnionBuster said:


> Eh?


He had been saying that "Family Guy" was written by manatees, which was confirmed by "South Park."

(From what I hear, the version with the F-word unbleeped ran in Canada.)


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm surprise that many of you guys/gals missed an insided joke.

In the Rollerskating Rink, the song in the background is, "A Fifth of Beethoven". It is written by Walter Murphy.

I think it this the same Walter Murphy who writes all the music for "Family Guy"


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought this was so funny. The first new episode this sesaon was not that funny, but this one was freakin hilarious!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

does anyone know when there will be new episodes again. I thought that there would be one last sunday but football and baseball was on


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Dreaday said:


> does anyone know when there will be new episodes again. I thought that there would be one last sunday but football and baseball was on


November when MLB's postseason is over.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

November?!?!?!?! No I can not wait that long....that sucks, oh well


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

November 5th will see the resumption of new episodes


----------

